# Don't feed your motor Garbage !!!



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Just west of I-75 on highway 50 you can Purchase "Nectar" to feed your Outboard


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Got another source Curlew & Alt 19 North West corner Clearwater on the way to "The Causeway"


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats the only way to go. Spend the few extra .00's and know your motor is safe. Ethanol is the devil!!!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just remember if you go that route you can't switch back and forth. Nothing wrong with E10 if you know how to treat it right


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My  2 strokes get NON Ethanol + XD-50 .....


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Awesome link
http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=FL


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

gas doesnt sit around my place long enough to go bad, she runs like a bat outta hell regardless  ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^^x2 ;D


----------

